# Hip Replacement



## cosmodevegas (Nov 28, 2005)

My 9 year old shepherd, very active ball player, is really favoring left rear. I have always expected he would need hip replacement someday due to not so good hips as puppy. I wonder is 9 too old to put him through it although he is very fit and weight appropriate. Would like to hear from anyone else who has an older dog that went through procedure and result.
Thanks
Cosmo's mom


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My dog had very little problem with his hip replacement. He was up and about within days and other than a short period of post op pain, he felt much better as his hip pain was gone. Unless your dog has other physical problems, there should be no reason not to do it.

The only issue is that this is a very expensive operation and whether you feel it is cost effective in your older dog.


----------

